#ubuntu-ngo 2010-08-30
<tt33l3r> Keep looking....
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-08-31
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-09-01
<Claudinux> good morning!
<MooDoo> morning
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-09-03
<dholbach> good morning
<highvoltage> dholbach: hey, aren't you on holiday already?
<dholbach> nope, not yet, tuesday is my last working day and I'll leave directly that evening
<xdatap> dholbach, have fun!
<dholbach> xdatap, will do :-D
<xdatap> dholbach, and next place, in order, will be Italy! :P
<dholbach> hahaha
 * dholbach hugs xdatap
 * xdatap hugs back dholbach
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-09-04
<MooDoo> morning
<Brandie> Spamming is fun!  Brought to you by FreeNode. /join #freenode
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-09-05
<MooDoo> morning all
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-08-29
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-08-30
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-09-01
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-09-02
<dholbach> good morning
<xdatap1> morning dholbach !
<dholbach> ciao xdatap1
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-08-28
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-08-30
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-08-31
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-08-26
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-08-30
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-08-25
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-08-26
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-08-27
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-08-28
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-08-29
<dholbach> good morning
